# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  East countries political map

## armendus

So it's the first time that I post here and I wanted to show a handmade political map that I did and the result really pleased me. There is no background or world building, it's just a map that I wanted to hang on my wall.
(Sorry if there are english errors, I'm not a native english speaker)

Enviado de meu SM-G950F usando Tapatalk

----------

